# DAISY the new pup



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

she gets on great with my greyhound as well she is so gorgeous


----------



## Kaos (Nov 16, 2008)

Aww bless, so cute :flrt:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

gorgeous baby:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Definitely a cutie!!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> she gets on great with my greyhound as well she is so gorgeous


Oh Daisy is just the sweetest little thing! I really think Staffy pups are the cutest :flrt:

Jo


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Awe what a wee cutey


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

she is a wee cracker,,
what age is she ?

Alan


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Cute little pup, do you still have Milo?


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

*you gotta be kidding me !!*

sorry but i am gonna say what i think now. you have had more dogs this year than my whole family have, ever ! if people think i am being nasty then so be it but with the below i think i am justified in my opinion all your post below are just this years ! except one !!!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-classifieds/57843-cats-sale.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/89185-pure-black-gorgeous-cat.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-classifieds/89187-pedigree-pomeranian-sale.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-classifieds/89510-pom-still-sale-swap.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/110810-wanted-small-dog.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-classifieds/110814-small-dog-wanted.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/126516-puppy-help-needed.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/128549-ginger-tom-cat-5-yrs.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-pet-pictures/133214-puppy-here.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/135357-pomeranian-sale-very-upset.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-classifieds/148300-pomeranian-sale-swap.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/173419-husky-8-months-old.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/190918-rottie-pup-8-months-great.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dome...209114-small-scruffy-terrier-wanted-jack.html


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

We are trying to let Melinda start over and we asked to see her new pup...


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> We are trying to let Melinda start over and we asked to see her new pup...


and ? i care about the animals. are the animals gonna get a chance to start over ?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I do understand, but every post Melinda makes gets turned into a slagging match on both sides...


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

does melinda realise what she has done? 

wonder how long these will be kept for?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The only one who can answer that is Melinda herself and if anybody asks any questions, she just gets angry and defensive... Which starts the name calling.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

nice! my great-grandmother was named Daisy... she was a nice person... you'll have some good luck with that name. cool name.:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

murinus said:


> and ? i care about the animals. are the animals gonna get a chance to start over ?


 

Look as Jen has said WE asked to see melindas new pup so please just leave it 

Melinda has had a rough time and she has done things wrong she knows that!!!


Please can we just start a fresh and let Melinda enjoy her new pup and get the help she needs from people rather than attack her all the time 


We need piccys of the grey hound to melinda :flrt::flrt:


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> The only one who can answer that is Melinda herself and if anybody asks any questions, she just gets angry and defensive... Which starts the name calling.


i am not one for bad mouthing or name calling, i havent called melinda any names, but reading your post do you suggest i just say nothing about the poor animals just so i dont upset some one ? melinda has a choice wether to keep swapping pets every few months.....................the pets dont...............................


amalthea, i am not very good at putting things into words, and my reply to you sounds harsh, but, it isnt my intention for it to do so (just so you know i am not trying to be nasty to you )


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

No, I'm not saying you should say nothing  But the threads for saying something were the ones you posted.  Melinda was asked by several members of the forum to post pics of her dogs, though, so I am just trying to help keep this thread from turning into what every other one has. And I didn't mean to imply you would start calling Melinda names... Honestly, usually it's her that starts that, but that's besides the point


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh for god's sake Melinda.

I have never felt the need to comment on your threads before but I now have to conceed that you are a complete and utter waste of blood and muscle.

Get a grip on yourself woman.

You are totally unfit to be a dog owner.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

as has been said, it has been agreed to have a fresh start 
ad i for one am going to report posts.
if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing (as my grandma used to say)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Can we please let Melinda turn a new leaf, the things that happened are all in the past can we please leave them there before this thread gets locked too. She knows she done things in the past that have upset people but shes trying to start over lets all give her a chance.Ive already said my piece and am not bringing things up again. Cute puppy Melinda I love the name too.:flrt: Hope you are feeling better tonight:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Look if anyone has anything bad to say to melinda then do it via pm please leave her thread alone !!!!


We asked melinda to put the pics up of her new pup 


we are also trying to encourage melinda into joining in with us so she can get the help she needs with her animals then she wont have to rehome anymore 


So if you have nothing nice to say then pm her dont leave a comment on the thread 

thank you


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

edited


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Come on Melinda tell us more about your new puppy:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I wants to see piccys of the grey hound too pleasie hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

me too, i love greyhounds but not them since i left home


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

rach1980 said:


> as has been said, it has been agreed to have a fresh start
> ad i for one am going to report posts.
> if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing (as my grandma used to say)


and let the suffering continue, umm nice way to go through life


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

bog off, where do you see suffering?
i mean even if melinda rehomes wouldnt you rather that than she kept an animal she cant handle or whatever?


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

can open worms everywhere :whistling2:


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

rach1980 said:


> bog off, where do you see suffering?
> i mean even if melinda rehomes wouldnt you rather that than she kept an animal she cant handle or whatever?


your avin a laff right ???????? my answer would be yes...................if we werent talking rehoming a different dog each month !!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

But at the end of the day all this will do is get melindas deffence up again an push her further away..................


look she has donw wrong she knows that an she admitted that so lets just have a fresh start an leave the past be at the moment 


at least give melinda a chance to prove herself it aint too much to ask 

and all the animals she has rehomed have ended up in fantastic homes..........


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

[

and all the animals she has rehomed have ended up in fantastic homes..........[/quote]

oh thats all right then :bash: anybody want my 2 ? i am bored after having them 6 years but guess nobody will mind if this thread is anything to go by ! i need a new settee so 2 staffie crosses for a settee anybody ? :censor:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

stunning little pup there Melinda BUT..................

IF anything crops up and you think you might start to struggle, rather than look at rehoming her as a first option, come on here and ask as many questions as you need and think of as many different ways possible to keep her.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

murinus said:


> and all the animals she has rehomed have ended up in fantastic homes..........
> 
> oh thats all right then :bash: anybody want my 2 ? i am bored after having them 6 years but guess nobody will mind if this thread is anything to go by ! i need a new settee so 2 staffie crosses for a settee anybody ? :censor:


i think its you that needs :bash: im rehoming the majority of my animals why dont ya bash me too?


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Meko said:


> stunning little pup there Melinda BUT..................
> 
> *IF anything crops up and you think you might start to struggle, rather than look at rehoming her as a first option, come on here and ask as many questions as you need and think of as many different ways possible to keep her.*


see that's the way to do it:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Like Meko says we are here to OFFER advice not to judge you. Please dont post on here again Murinus if you havent anything positive to add


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

murinus said:


> [
> 
> and all the animals she has rehomed have ended up in fantastic homes..........


oh thats all right then :bash: anybody want my 2 ? i am bored after having them 6 years but guess nobody will mind if this thread is anything to go by ! i need a new settee so 2 staffie crosses for a settee anybody ? :censor:[/quote]


without common sense you have nothing - don't you realise you're fighting a losing battle? nobody agrees with what Melinda has done in the past with having to rehome so many.
There's the common sense approach and helping Melinda if she gets a new dog, she obviously wants a dog in the family but had problems in the past, whether she went about dealing with them right or wrong. If everybody is giving her a chance this time round then give up arguing or she won't come for advice and you'll see another thread of hers looking to rehome both her dogs, as she won't want anybody's help.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

jesus h bollocks.... i've been far too sensible.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Meko said:


> jesus h bollocks.... i've been far too sensible.


think the ghost of Christmas past have visited you and changed your views on life


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

murinus said:


> [
> 
> and all the animals she has rehomed have ended up in fantastic homes..........


oh thats all right then :bash: anybody want my 2 ? i am bored after having them 6 years but guess nobody will mind if this thread is anything to go by ! i need a new settee so 2 staffie crosses for a settee anybody ? :censor:[/quote]


Yeah and great that you want to help and give support into her keeping these animals 

i wont repeat myself as im boring myself too now if you dont have anything nice to say pm her and leave her thread alone okies 

she is trying she is making an effort and she appollogised to people takes guts to admit your wrong and she did ok so just lay off her okies


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wow Meko well said at this rate you will have your own fan club:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> oh thats all right then :bash: anybody want my 2 ? i am bored after having them 6 years but guess nobody will mind if this thread is anything to go by ! i need a new settee so 2 staffie crosses for a settee anybody ? :censor:


 
without common sense you have nothing - don't you realise you're fighting a losing battle? nobody agrees with what Melinda has done in the past with having to rehome so many.
There's the common sense approach and helping Melinda if she gets a new dog, she obviously wants a dog in the family but had problems in the past, whether she went about dealing with them right or wrong. If everybody is giving her a chance this time round then give up arguing or she won't come for advice and you'll see another thread of hers looking to rehome both her dogs, as she won't want anybody's help.[/quote]



LOL wahooooooooooooo go meko :2thumb::no1:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

can a mod please check the ip address?

meko's account has been highjacked by erm......................someone nice


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

rach1980 said:


> i think its you that needs :bash: im rehoming the majority of my animals why dont ya bash me too?


because hopefully its for a genuine reason ?

but if you are rehoming them to get a different group next month, then rehome them for something else again when your bored again then i will :bash: you (not literally)

just glad you dont live near me with your attitude, ''i'm reporting posts'' but '' if you cant say anything nice say nothing'' so lets hope were not relying on you to speak up about the local drunk that drives home from the pub every night, would you prefer for example the newspaper not to print where convicted peados are spotted hanging round schools aswell ? i mean we dont want to upset them do we and its not nice so we should say nothing. :bash:

sorry but when something is wrong why should i shut up and not say how i feel ? tbh people defending the swapping of dogs every few months when the fun has worn off are just as bad in my book.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> can a mod please check the ip address?
> 
> meko's account has been highjacked by erm......................someone nice


 
i've actually managed to do some DIY without trashing myself so i'm in a good mood. :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> can a mod please check the ip address?
> 
> meko's account has been highjacked by erm......................someone nice


:rotfl:I thought the same:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Wow Meko well said at this rate you will have your own fan club:2thumb:


 
thought i already did :whistling2:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Meko said:


> i've actually managed to do some DIY without trashing myself so i'm in a good mood. :whistling2:


i noticed, good job mate, 

you and giles can cuddle in the alcove : victory:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

rach1980 said:


> bog off, where do you see suffering?
> i mean even if melinda rehomes wouldnt you rather that than she kept an animal she cant handle or whatever?


why does she get them in the first place if she cant handle them?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

murinus said:


> because hopefully its for a genuine reason ?
> 
> but if you are rehoming them to get a different group next month, then rehome them for something else again when your bored again then i will :bash: you (not literally)
> 
> ...


 
And whos to say that melindas reason's wernt genuine too and everyone just read too much into her rehoming so many animals hey ??


come on back of an give her a chance cos otherwise she is just gonna be pushed away again all because someone wanted to have ago about her rehoming antics 

we all know about them we have all said what you have said so its not new to her 

she has admited she was wrong she said she was sorry we all said cool fresh slate new start 

so just respect that 

if she balls up again she does but at least she will have the support network instead of the bashers


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

he's waiting for you...

although i don't think anybody would want to cuddle me today. Even the local necrophiliac has complained about the smells emitting from me.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

murinus said:


> because hopefully its for a genuine reason ?
> 
> but if you are rehoming them to get a different group next month, then rehome them for something else again when your bored again then i will :bash: you (not literally)
> 
> ...


your glad i dont live near you meaning what exactly?
and i think peado's is a little to out of context for this thread,
i am a mother of 3 too, so you are saying the wrong things to me idiot. 
bog off, off of this thread and allow her a 2nd chance.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I guess time will tell, cute puppy and good luck


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

I can't believe that anyone is condoneing her having another dog!!

You bunch of suckers, my opinion of many people has gone downhill after this thread. Also my opinion of them as suitable foster homes if they think that Melinda is worthy of a canine companion.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> why does she get them in the first place if she cant handle them?


 
we don't know.. but i personally think she's just handled things wrong.

I had major issues when i first got Wils. the whole thing just drained me and i gave her to Emma but, as Emma will tell you; it wasn't the right move and i did everything i could, spent a few hundred quid and made some big changes to make sure i could look after her.. i don't regret one single thing i had to do. sometimes people just don't think it's possible to make things work but with enough stress and tears, you can do it.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

murinus everything that you have said was said last night and the thread was locked. Melinda apologised so we all agreed to let her start again please just leave it or pm her dont keep driving her away. We asked for photos and will give her help if needed.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> I can't believe that anyone is condoneing her having another dog!!
> 
> You bunch of suckers, my opinion of many people has gone downhill after this thread. Also my opinion of them as suitable foster homes if they think that Melinda is worthy of a canine companion.


 
We are trying to help melinda not make the same mistakes as she has done in the past!!!

erm....................foster homes???? what the heck you on about there ?


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

rach1980 said:


> your glad i dont live near you meaning what exactly?
> and i think peado's is a little to out of context for this thread,
> i am a mother of 3 too, so you are saying the wrong things to me idiot.
> bog off, off of this thread and allow her a 2nd chance.


name callin started ? not by me. my remark means i like to live where people dont keep quiet when they see something wrong or like you put it ' if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing at all'

it was used as i said an 'example' being the mother of 3 i thought you would understand this more than most ? 

so well done you have started the name calling, and you will notice theres not returned at you.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> We are trying to help melinda not make the same mistakes as she has done in the past!!!
> 
> erm....................*foster homes???? what the heck you on about there* ?


possibly to do with me?


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Meko said:


> we don't know.. but i personally think she's just handled things wrong.
> 
> I had major issues when i first got Wils. the whole thing just drained me and i gave her to Emma but, as Emma will tell you; it wasn't the right move and i did everything i could, spent a few hundred quid and made some big changes to make sure i could look after her.. i don't regret one single thing i had to do. sometimes people just don't think it's possible to make things work but with enough stress and tears, you can do it.


meko im very glad u love ur dogs so much to do this, n i wuld do the same, so why couldnt melinda?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> we don't know.. but i personally think she's just handled things wrong.
> 
> I had major issues when i first got Wils. the whole thing just drained me and i gave her to Emma but, as Emma will tell you; it wasn't the right move and i did everything i could, spent a few hundred quid and made some big changes to make sure i could look after her.. i don't regret one single thing i had to do. sometimes people just don't think it's possible to make things work but with enough stress and tears, you can do it.


 
we sure do meko and you made the best choice marni helped you make it lol


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> We are trying to help melinda not make the same mistakes as she has done in the past!!!
> 
> erm....................foster homes???? what the heck you on about there ?


Oh for god's sake Emma, stop pretending you s**t kittens, you were one of the most virulent complainers in her original threads, so tell me, were you wrong or are you a hypocrite?


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

I hoped Malinda thread would not end up like this:whip:
Pleased she has a few in her corner we ait all perfect give the lass a chance:flrt:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

murinus said:


> name callin started ? not by me. my remark means i like to live where people dont keep quiet when they see something wrong or like you put it ' if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing at all'
> 
> it was used as i said an 'example' being the mother of 3 i thought you would understand this more than most ?
> 
> so well done you have started the name calling, and you will notice theres not returned at you.


yes i did i called you an idiot and i believe you are, what have peados got o do with this thread? NOTHING, thats right so i wont accept that as an example. she isnt battering the dogs or sexually abusing them therefore it has aff all to do with the thread:bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Meko said:


> we don't know.. but i personally think she's just handled things wrong.
> 
> *I had major issues when i first got Wils. the whole thing just drained me and i gave her to Emma but, as Emma will tell you; it wasn't the right move and i did everything i could, spent a few hundred quid and made some big changes to make sure i could look after her.. i don't regret one single thing i had to do. sometimes people just don't think it's possible to make things work but with enough stress and tears, you can do it.[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

rach1980 said:


> possibly to do with me?


 
rach if push comes to shove they can all come bored here till your on top of things thats no probs 

just ruby is staying forever hun


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> meko im very glad u love ur dogs so much to do this, n i wuld do the same, so why couldnt melinda?


 
when i made the choice it killed me, but Wils didn't look happy and Emma's Marni made sure she wasn't happy so i had no choice to make sure i made the changes. Sometimes people just don't realise its possible


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> Oh for god's sake Emma, stop pretending you s**t kittens, you were one of the most virulent complainers in her original threads, so tell me, were you wrong or are you a hypocrite?


Nobody is condoning Melinda's original behaviour, we're just hoping that with help and support things will be different this time. It's a free country and we can't stop people having dogs, what we can do is not chase Melinda away and hope that this time it will all work out for the best.

Jo


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Meko said:
> 
> 
> > we don't know.. but i personally think she's just handled things wrong.
> ...


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> rach if push comes to shove they can all come bored here till your on top of things thats no probs
> 
> just ruby is staying forever hun


emma you are a sweetheart. 
:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> Oh for god's sake Emma, stop pretending you s**t kittens, you were one of the most virulent complainers in her original threads, so tell me, were you wrong or are you a hypocrite?


when melinda threw everything i helped her out with in my face yes i was..............i wont lie an melinda knows i wasnt happy an stated it in public 

but i did alot to help melinda out an she will confirm that 

so your point is exactly ???

i aint done or said owt behind her back i have done it publicly..............


she has appollogised and wants to start over i am willing to give her a chance 

if she blows it then its egg on my face but hey never mind cos at least i tried to help her


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Meko said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> > it was earlier this year... February i think it all happened.
> ...


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

its not really a second chance, its like the 10th or something. I havent responded (i dont think) to any of the prior threads but this time i have too. I understand that she has messed up in past and everyone deserves a second chance, christ i have three rescue dogs and sometimes i could happily murder one of them as she really is bad, she has bit me, my oh, wrecked the house, furniture, goes for monkey (another jack r) is NOT anywhere near house trained and sometimes really nasty, me and my oh fall out over her all teh time!!!..... but........ we took her on, gave her a home and despite, sometimes, not coping with her needs as we should she was a commitment and not one i would give up lightly. We are collecting our fourth rescue on Sunday and i know she aint gonna be an angel !!!!!! 

After all the problems before why on earth get another dog? there are SO many dogs in rescue centres as people get "bored" or it "doesnt like the kids" or they buy a puppy etc etc etc. 


We have a friend who has a rescue centre and has a doberman.... this guy is amazing with other dogs, great with kids and not even remotley aggressive, this guy has been rehomed 3 TIMES and brought back as he has a condition that makes him need to go to the loo 3 times a day, each person was aware of this and still took him, the last time he was homed it was the VET who called as he was booked in to be put down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! obviously he is back at centre now!

Sorry for rant but this breaks my heart! so many unwanted dogs and yet people just keep replacing them!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

rach1980 said:


> emma you are a sweetheart.
> :flrt::flrt::flrt:


 
you get em here an i will look after them for ya sweety


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

dax said:


> We have a friend who has a rescue centre and has a doberman.... this guy is amazing with other dogs, great with kids and not even remotley aggressive, this guy has been rehomed 3 TIMES and brought back as he has a condition that makes him need to go to the loo 3 times a day, each person was aware of this and still took him,


 
3 times a day??? jesus, will you swap him for Rio? Rio seems to shit more than a mouse, everytime i let him out he'll squeeze one out.


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

rach1980 said:


> yes i did i called you an idiot and i believe you are, what have peados got o do with this thread? NOTHING, thats right so i wont accept that as an example. she isnt battering the dogs or sexually abusing them therefore it has aff all to do with the thread:bash:


i am not going to argue with you over this IT WAS AN EXAMPLE 

from the idiot, the one that doesnt agree with swapping dogs like underwear :whistling2:


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

lol, didnt want to be graphic but he has a twisted bowel lol he HATES pooing in the house but cant help it. 3 times a day he HAS to go out!!!!!! He really is an amazing dog, totally soft and ill think ill make it my ambition to find him a new forever home!!! I would have him but monkey (male jr) only likes bitches (good taste!) nasty little :censor: lol

I would even pay adoption fee!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have skunks undecorating my xmas tree :whistling2: they got bored of wrestling :lol2:


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Nobody is condoning Melinda's original behaviour, we're just hoping that with help and support things will be different this time. It's a free country and we can't stop people having dogs, what we can do is not chase Melinda away and hope that this time it will all work out for the best.
> 
> Jo


Nope, sorry, hypocrites.

The woman is a dead loss as has been shown previously. 

Melinda, get rid of the dog now before we have a repeat performance!!

EDIT: I will give this dog a forever home next week when it comes up.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

IMO melinda has already messed up by getting the 2 new dogs


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Emma you getting Ruby then shes so gorgeous:flrt: Youll have to join the cat thread:whistling2:


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> IMO melinda has already messed up by getting the 2 new dogs


 


exactly, once or even twice can be forgiven


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Emma you getting Ruby then shes so gorgeous:flrt: Youll have to join the cat thread:whistling2:


 
Yips well tinks is greatly missed so lew would love company again:flrt:

and ruby would be perfect 

i will also foster the others for rach if she needs me too as well as saffy as she has been nothing but messed about over it


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> IMO melinda has already messed up by getting the 2 new dogs


Thankyou, the woman is a pet's worst nightmare and I find it hard to believe that people are getting behind her on this, or have people seen a potential free staffy pup if they are her friend?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

dax said:


> exactly, once or even twice can be forgiven


and push her away then what happens 

we did that before we pushed her away an milo vanished so we dont want that to happen again 

thats why we are trying to help this time rather than push her away 

so please think about that


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> Thankyou, the woman is a pet's worst nightmare and I find it hard to believe that people are getting behind her on this, or have people seen a potential free staffy pup if they are her friend?


coming from the person that :censor: kittens please read what i said :bash:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

dax said:


> lol, didnt want to be graphic but he has a twisted bowel lol he HATES pooing in the house but cant help it. 3 times a day he HAS to go out!!!!!! He really is an amazing dog, totally soft and ill think ill make it my ambition to find him a new forever home!!! I would have him but monkey (male jr) only likes bitches (good taste!) nasty little :censor: lol
> 
> I would even pay adoption fee!!!!!!!


 
shame its impossible for me to have 3, house just isn't big enough and Rio can be difficult with new dogs. Like i've said i did everything possible for Wils to stay here. she suffers with seperation anxiety
When its warm the back door is alway open; i built an 8x4x4 kennel for them -complete with windows - so they're outside when i'm at work in the summer, its got an igloo doorway to keep the wind out and a camp bed inside. When i'm at work during the colder months the patio doors are locked partially open so they can go in and out. 
Plus Wils will wake me up around 4am because she wants to go out so i'll get up and leave the door open. Made so many changes for Wils to be happy, having one with a dodgy arse would fit in fine with the changes.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> and push her away then what happens
> 
> we did that before we pushed her away an milo vanished so we dont want that to happen again
> 
> ...


As said, give it a rest Emma. You were one of the worst antagonists, or do you see a freebie in the offing that will give you more justification for not working for a living?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> EDIT: I will give this dog a forever home next week when it comes up.


 
freebie hunter :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> coming from the person that :censor: kittens please read what i said :bash:


 
he f**ks kittens?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> As said, give it a rest Emma. You were one of the worst antagonists, or do you see a freebie in the offing that will give you more justification for not working for a living?


Pardon so your making this personal against me now are you!! 

No i dont see a potential freebe an how the hell dare you 

your just a complete muppet that i am now going to ignore because your not worth getting an infraction over 

amen


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> As said, give it a rest Emma. You were one of the worst antagonists, or do you see a freebie in the offing that will give you more justification for not working for a living?


whats that meant to mean? i dont work either, emma is a mother aswell


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Meko said:


> freebie hunter :whistling2:


LOL, not really interested (have two dogs already) but wanted to get in before the usual crew arrive LOL


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

deleted cos he already replied with a LOL


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> he f**ks kittens?


No meko [email protected] them


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Meko said:


> he f**ks kittens?


lmao no he said emma sh*ts them, lol


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> As said, give it a rest Emma. You were one of the worst antagonists, or do you see a freebie in the offing that will give you more justification for not working for a living?


Whatever your opinion, I really don't think it justifies this sort of comment.

Jo


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> Thankyou, the woman is a pet's worst nightmare and I find it hard to believe that people are getting behind her on this, or have people seen a potential free staffy pup if they are her friend?


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> As said, give it a rest Emma. You were one of the worst antagonists, or do you see a freebie in the offing that will give you more justification for not working for a living?


That was totally uncalled for. :devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> freebie hunter :whistling2:


 
No meko frogeye is accusing me of that:bash:


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

this thread is disgraceful:bash:


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

the best possible help/advice would be dont get a dog. the reasons are there for everybody to see. numerous dogs have been got rid of while melinda is 'learning by her mistakes' how many more dogs must this happen to while people mollycoddle melinda ? sorry melinda, i am not thinking of you, as you have a choice. i am thinking of the dog, the dog doesnt get a choice 

this is whats best for the animals, maybe not what melinda wants to hear but its true, anybody that cant see this must be an *insert name rach called me*


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

sheldon&shelly said:


> this thread is disgraceful:bash:


I second that:devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Whatever your opinion, I really don't think it justifies this sort of comment.
> 
> Jo


 
LOL people dont know that much about me............an seem to forget im a mum.................single mum :bash:


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Whatever your opinion, I really don't think it justifies this sort of comment.
> 
> Jo


Say it as I see it I'm afraid. If it doesn't sit well with Emma's friends feel free to delete my comments.


----------



## littleminx (Nov 20, 2008)

Amazing markings


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

sheldon&shelly said:


> this thread is disgraceful:bash:


 True that.

*locks*


----------

